

Austin Co-Founders Meetup is this Monday - alain94040
http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Austin/calendar/15251144/

======
Scott_MacGregor
I think it would be nice if this were a co-founder meetup/founders networking
& drinks.

Broaden the horizon a little and include founders who are not looking for co-
founders among the networking time.

Try it as an iteration and see if it improves the quality of entire evenings
experience for everyone.

~~~
alain94040
Well, the meetup is open to anyone who wants to network with future founders
and co-founders. (We just don't let service provides and consultants in).

That's how it has worked in Silicon Valley: maybe a third of the attendees are
there to have a look, get a feel, before they jump in and actively consider
joining as co-founder.

